# lots of interesting free patterns here



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.ukhandknitting.com/knitting_patterns.php


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site, thanks!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

love the crochet christmas trees!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

San said:


> Great site, thanks!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of great things to see here! Thank you!


----------



## dkay19 (Oct 9, 2011)

THANKS LOVE THIS SITE


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

There is a lovely selection for young children.Thank you.


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks...really great site! :thumbup:


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Neat site - some really different items - thanks!!!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I fell in love with the Sarah Lund sweater and have just the wool in my stash to make it! Thank you for taking the time to post this sitefor us!


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link to interesting patterns. 

..Chad


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Many thanks for this site, now I have many more to add to my already very long list of things to do.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you for this site


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the site. Lots of different, nice things there.


----------

